# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  The story of a left pinkie.

## sephiroth clock

There was once a left pinkie who fell in love with a most beautiful right ring finger.
One day they married and bought a small corner of a macaroni on the hillside.
Soon they decided they to have children and gave birth to their first child a year after.
Yet, having a child was much harder than they had expected.
The family had barely enough corner of a macaroni to support the child and soon the left pinkie had to find a job.
The left pinkie began working at a shoe lace factory on the other side of town.
The pinkie would come home every day late at night and extremly exhausted. Unfortunately he had no time to spend with his wife.
Soon their marriage began to crumble like a dry macaroni.
"John, we never have any time for fun nights out anymore," said the ring finger.
"I would but I can't Lisa. I have to work to support our child." siad the left pinkie.
The emotional tension was too much for the pair to handle, So they decided to enter their dog in a shaggy dog competition to raise their moral.
Unexpectedly their dog one the competition, and the grand prize was a new giant corner of a macaroni were the pinkie, the ring finger, and their child lived happily ever after.
In fact they were so happy that one day they just blew up.
and then,
for sure.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Ummm... 

*claps apprehensively*   ::roll::

----------

